# Looking to make online and real life friends, lets kick it



## AmorMalakain (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for taking time to read this 
This summer I want to travel the US by thumb bumming (hitch hiking) just because I haven't really been around all that much. Not really too concerned about 'tourist attractions' I more so just want to experience different people and different atmospheres. I make friends with anyone whose willing to be friends but I tend to become good friends (more often) with people who ingest MJ.

What my plan is: I want to meet some people to want to be friends and let me kick it/crash at their place for a few days or a week or whatever. I am currently in AZ but it doesn't matter where I am going. Ill go to Washington, New York, or Florida and everywhere in between.

Im not a free loader: I don't expect people to just give, give, and give to me. I am more than willing to help those in need, and those who help me. So IDK if your remodeling or building a garage or something and want extra hands, ask me to come over. I'll work my fat off and then we can kick it. (this is just an example) Ill help with anything. Then again if you are down to letting a traveler sleep under your roof its greatly appreciated.

More about me: I can be crazy fun:woohoo: or super chill :chillpill: depending on the energy around me. I like to have fun and joke around. I am sarcastic in my humor and don't like to deal with ** drama. Not saying people don't have their problems just... well I think you know what I mean. I have a couple hobbies. I work on computers, play guitar, meditate, and yoyo from time to time. I work hard and play easy. I watch a lot of documentaries and have a lot of subject interests just ask me. Oh! and I'm all about peace and love. Free hugs foreva.

So yeah if your interested in helping me out or just want to be online buds PM me or post under this thread? still not sure how the whole forum this works.

Peace and Love - Amor Malakain (Kain)

PS please no organ cultivators, drama addicts, or sheep.


----------



## Roddy (Nov 27, 2011)

A bit of caution is advised, the craigslist murders comes to mind right off!


----------



## AmorMalakain (Nov 27, 2011)

true that... I dont know if I can help in a murder. Kinda goes against everything I stand for. Anyway I thought those guys were caught?


----------



## Roddy (Nov 27, 2011)

:rofl: :rofl:  Yeah, they may have been, but the world is full of nutjobs just like them.


----------



## Roddy (Nov 27, 2011)

Anyone can come in here, make a user name and say SURE Amor, I need a few odd jobs done, can you dig a 6' deep hole?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 27, 2011)

> or sheep




looks like *Hick *aint welcome...:spit:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 27, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> looks like *Hick *aint welcome...:spit:


 
Hick is cool...  just not his sheep apparently...  :holysheep:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 27, 2011)

:rofl:


poster.....more then 2 threads with same topic can be considered as "SPAMING"   once again  please take the time to read the Rules

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 27, 2011)

Im just going to bite my tongue on this one and say good luck on your adventures.


----------



## engneer (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey I admire your sense of adventure...

but you do seem a BIT kookie...LOL


----------



## Locked (Nov 27, 2011)

Good luck but you won't be using this forum to do this....read the rules bro. No one in their right mind is going to give their home address to a stranger looking to crash at their place and do odd jobs. I mean come on....sounds like a really bad horror movie premise.  I don't say this to be mean but you missed out on the time and place to do this. This might hve been a good idea in the early to late 60's but in today's day and age it just ain't gonna happen.....at least without you winding up buried in someones backyard or crawl space.


----------



## the chef (Nov 27, 2011)

Although it's hard to turn down someone who can "YO-YO" i like the rest will have to pass! Maybe try www.ineedajob/life.com


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 27, 2011)

:goodposting: I didnt even look at your link Chef but I see you and I are thinking the same thing.


----------



## the chef (Nov 27, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> :goodposting: I didnt even look at your link Chef but I see you and I are thinking the same thing.


 
This time and recession and im gonna invite a stranger to come into my home and eat food i can barely afford and smoke this guy up......3 strikes already! The jack k days are long gone! Should get a job!!!!!!! Ans save up and do the weed spots of the world.....the dam, jamaica...etc.etc.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 27, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Although it's hard to turn down someone who can "YO-YO" i like the rest will have to pass! Maybe try www.ineedajob/life.com



:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Nov 27, 2011)

Ill be youre friend dude as i only have a couple of friends
Lol
T4


----------



## AmorMalakain (Nov 27, 2011)

@4u2sm0ke | I wasnt trying to spam? I only made two threads one to introduce myself and say Hi and one to meet people for my travels. Again I mean no disrespect to the forums or the rules.

@maineharvest | thanks  hopefully skills and personality will carry me through but hey luck is always welcome. I love adventures and haven't had nearly enough.

@engneer | arnt we all a lil kookie?  Im a really nice guy just want to do things different for a change you know like following your heart as they say?

@Hamster Lewis | well I am not a stranger? I wasnt planning on starting till march or may which gives plenty time to get to know me and heck maybe I am not in my 'right  mind' because ive let 'strangers' crash we me on multiple occasions.

@the chef | Actually I quit my 14$/hr job because it didn't make me happy and they only people I was helping was some corporation not to mention all the chemicals I was sucking in on a daily basis. Truth is I do have a life and I have been really happy since I started doing things for myself rather than listening to everyone else's ideas for me. This is another thing that I want to do. Also I am not asking to be smoked up. I don't really care if I smoke or not I just say I tend to get along with pot smokers already and I plan on eating rice for the majority of the summer. All I wanted was to experience different parts of the US and to have local people to do that with.

@Time4Plan-B | finally some good news in this thread  .... so what happens now? PM me?


----------



## Bong Puller (Nov 27, 2011)

Just an FYI most people on this site grow marijuana and dont even let their best friends sleep over!
You would have done much better with a suttle approach. Jump on the site stay quiet get to know some folks, and chime in when you can. 
 Just a thought, whats your age bro?
Better luck next time, but glad you had some good news from Time4 Lmao...
Bong


----------



## pcduck (Nov 27, 2011)

I wish I could have done that when I was younger, but life got in the way, plus it was a totally different world then.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 27, 2011)

I get cold sweats just thinking about meeting ppl over the internet. And I'm as strange as they come.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah Ozzy I wouldn't even think of doing it now in this age with the internet, but when I was young there was no internet. People actually met face to face for the first time back then.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 27, 2011)

The few times I tried riding my thumb no one but that didn't surprize me. most ppl see my size and head the other way


----------



## pcduck (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah Ozzy when you are your size it does make a difference. You feel safer but the people that are picking you up are sweating.:laugh:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 27, 2011)

I use to enjoy hopping trains it's just a PITA getting off sometimes


----------



## pcduck (Nov 27, 2011)

Did that once...ended up 135 miles from home...never did it again.


----------



## the chef (Nov 27, 2011)

AmorMalakain said:
			
		

> @4u2sm0ke | I wasnt trying to spam? I only made two threads one to introduce myself and say Hi and one to meet people for my travels. Again I mean no disrespect to the forums or the rules.
> 
> @maineharvest | thanks  hopefully skills and personality will carry me through but hey luck is always welcome. I love adventures and haven't had nearly enough.
> 
> ...


 
14...i made that my first cooking job...which was switched from something else! In this time and age ...your in dreamland! To many things  can go wrong, on both sides! Get a tent and a thumb and best of luck to ya! If you make it without getting mugged, robbed or at worst...listening to the opening song of deliverance from ol jeb, thinkin you can squeal like a pig, then power to ya! 20 yrs ago ...maybe.....nowdays. Gonna take the rest of your life...and oh yeah....be prepared to walk...alot!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 28, 2011)

Are you male or female?  :hubba: 

 

:giggle:


----------



## Roddy (Nov 28, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> 14...i made that my first cooking job...which was switched from something else! In this time and age ...your in dreamland! To many things  can go wrong, on both sides! Get a tent and a thumb and best of luck to ya! If you make it without getting mugged, robbed or at worst...listening to the opening song of deliverance from ol jeb, thinkin you can squeal like a pig, then power to ya! 20 yrs ago ...maybe.....nowdays. Gonna take the rest of your life...and oh yeah....be prepared to walk...alot!




lol, saw the sigline....

f#%k off, we got work to do!


----------



## SimonSays (Nov 28, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> 14
> listening to the opening song of deliverance from ol jeb, thinkin you can squeal like a pig


 
I love that song!!


----------



## AmorMalakain (Nov 30, 2011)

@SmokinMom - Im male .... does it make a difference?

@the chef - Yeah I know the difficulties of being on the road, isn't my first time. It isnt like im some pudgy stoner video gamer that was all of a sudden like **** work ima hit the road! lol. I would just like to meet some people from all over instead of sleeping in allies every night only knowing other travelers and not getting the 'full experience'


----------



## the chef (Nov 30, 2011)

Best of luck ta ya!


----------



## FUM (Nov 30, 2011)

Back in the 60's/70's I use to just go like your talking about. I'd hitch hike both sides of the road just to get out of the spot that I/We were at. I met so many cool ppl that would welcome me/us into there home(s) like family all around the states. Then again I was riped off tonight for 7 or 8 oz.s of medical marijuana. I give this stuff away to ppl. why in the hell do you need to rip me off. I'm afraid of what I do to that person. Disrespect me and my home, just won't fly. Think I'll pass on letting you crash at my place. It's just not the 60's anymore. It's really sad that those days are gone where we could basically trust everyone. Good luck son. be carefull and keep your power dry. Let us all know how your trip goes plz.


----------



## Roddy (Nov 30, 2011)

I remember one trip I took when I was around 20 and full of fire, was driving a truck to OK for Ford. Some older guy (looked like a hobbit lmao) was 'hiking along on a very lonely stretch of roadway, so I picked him up and took him along. When he got in, I remember thinking he was much bigger and stronger looking than when on the roads, made me a bit uneasy....hard to judge people at a glance, or even a more scrutinized look! The guy was nice enough, but I had my knife handy, just in case.


----------



## Roddy (Nov 30, 2011)

*read the rules..... Simply put, cussing is not necessary and should not be used. If you feel like cussing in a private message to another member who is tolerant of it, then that's fine. The use of cussing in the open forums is not acceptable as polit*

Wish the person that posted this to my rep would have had the guts to sign their remark! If you can't handle that little..." f#%k off, we got work to do!", then maybe you shouldn't be on the internet at all?? Sheesh! 

btw, that's a QUOTE from The Trailer Park Boys....a show on the internet.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2011)

:ciao:


Im High As Hell

:stoned:


----------



## Roddy (Nov 30, 2011)

Hell's right around the corner from me....about an hour's drive LMAO! Oh, and :ciao: 4U!!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> *read the rules..... Simply put, cussing is not necessary and should not be used. If you feel like cussing in a private message to another member who is tolerant of it, then that's fine. The use of cussing in the open forums is not acceptable as polit*
> 
> Wish the person that posted this to my rep would have had the guts to sign their remark! If you can't handle that little..." f#%k off, we got work to do!", then maybe you shouldn't be on the internet at all?? Sheesh!
> 
> btw, that's a QUOTE from The Trailer Park Boys....a show on the internet.



:confused2:I don't know maybe you should find a forum that allows that type of language.:confused2:


----------



## Roddy (Nov 30, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :confused2:I don't know maybe you should find a forum that allows that type of language.:confused2:




Yep duck, if I were the first, if I were to use fowl (lol) language often or whatever, I'd see that as an option. I'm definitely not the first, I'm not even spelling out the word like I see some do on a regular basis....As I said, it's a quote from a show, sorry if it hurt anyone's eyes! If that's the worst you've seen today, you haven't been on FB, have you?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2011)

so if you quote some tv show it is ok to swear and cuss and break the forum rules?


----------



## Roddy (Nov 30, 2011)

Is there a problem, duck? I think I explained my reason and mean no harm with it in any way. If it's a problem, let the mods do what they must, but let's all be adults here and not make a big deal of something as simple as this?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2011)

only with your language


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2011)

Roddy, I love to swear, it is hard for me not to on here, but your argument is that you weren't the first, come on, the Duck has a point.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 30, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I use to enjoy hopping trains it's just a PITA getting off sometimes


 
We use to hop a train to high school once in awhile, Somtimes they would get going fast and you had to stay on until they slowed down, other times it was easier, when i think about it now i get the creeps, dont know how we kept all our limbs


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Roddy, I love to swear, it is hard for me not to on here, but your argument is that you weren't the first, come on, the Duck has a point.



:yeahthat:  Rose.


----------



## Roddy (Nov 30, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Roddy, I love to swear, it is hard for me not to on here, but your argument is that you weren't the first, come on, the Duck has a point.



No Rosie, my argument is that it's a quote from a show, I was commenting on something. Call it lapse in judgement, but it wasn't in any way meant to harm anyone. And no, I'm not the first, nor the worst, nor do I do this often.

And don't hide behind an anonymous bad rep, call me out. we're all adults, at least sign the rep and let me know who I offended.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2011)

what a lame argument


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2011)

I didn't give you a neg rep Robby.


----------



## Roddy (Nov 30, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> what a lame argument



Again duck, you got a problem?


----------



## Roddy (Nov 30, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I didn't give you a neg rep Robby.



I wasn't meaning you did, my friend, I was adding that to my comment to you as another comment, not aimed at you.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Again duck, you got a problem?



not me, but it appears you do.


----------



## Roddy (Nov 30, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> not me, but it appears you do.



If you'd like to carry this on, please, let's do so in pm and not play games here??


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 30, 2011)

:ciao: *rosebud*---*:rofl: *---you love to swear---


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> If you'd like to carry this on, please, let's do so in pm and not play games here??



There is nothing to carry on, you broke the rules and are fishing for reasons why it is ok for you to do so. Maybe just respect MariP and his forum and rules. Just an idea


----------



## Roddy (Nov 30, 2011)

Gee duck, I said I was sorry....need blood?? What's the reason you need to carry this on???


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2011)

All I did was answer your question:confused2:


----------



## Roddy (Nov 30, 2011)

Great, then we can move on?? Sweet!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> :ciao: *rosebud*---*:rofl: *---you love to swear---



Hi *Orange*, Yes I do love to swear...I have never pretended to be articulate.ha. I hate it when people say that only uneducated dumb asters swear because they don't have the vocabulary to adequately state there views. Those people are right. One word can say so many things, don't you agree?  And... I never swore in front of two people, my mom and my boss( for 20 years).  How does that work?
More infor then you needed huh Orange? How are you doing?


----------



## Roddy (Nov 30, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> :ciao: *rosebud*---*:rofl: *---you love to swear---



I know....just doesn't fit in with the image I have of Rosie!! :rofl:  I can see her now, in a rose garden behind the local shipyard tavern...


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't hang in taverns, i just swear in the rose garden. lol


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 30, 2011)

yep---one word certainly can sum things up--i love that you love to swear---it is a bit of a brain teaser trying to come up with words that are more appropriate for the boards on occasion when you might just want to say---listen ******---what ******* rock did you climb out from under---and another thing you **** ******---if you ever even think for one *** **** second that if you and i ever met that i would not kick your ****** *** from here to next week---you got another thing coming****---you piece of ****


how's that----you are in good company miss rosebud---


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 30, 2011)

If I typed the way I walked. There would be "Banned" listed under my name. 

Yep Dman hopping trains can be dangerous but its was fun, when we were young.


----------



## Roddy (Nov 30, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> yep---one word certainly can sum things up--i love that you love to swear---it is a bit of a brain teaser trying to come up with words that are more appropriate for the boards on occasion when you might just want to say---listen ******---what ******* rock did you climb out from under---and another thing you **** ******---if you ever even think for one *** **** second that if you and i ever met that i would not kick your ****** *** from here to next week---you got another thing coming****---you piece of ****
> 
> 
> how's that----you are in good company miss rosebud---



:rofl: :rofl: The bad thing, I understand this fully! :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2011)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  me too. love it orange.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 30, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hi *Orange*, Yes I do love to swear...I have never pretended to be articulate.ha. I hate it when people say that only uneducated dumb asters swear because they don't have the vocabulary to adequately state there views. Those people are right. One word can say so many things, don't you agree?  And... I never swore in front of two people, my mom and my boss( for 20 years).  How does that work?
> More infor then you needed huh Orange? How are you doing?



I swear like a freaking sailer too Rose.  Cleaned up my language more now that I come to this forum.  The Mr Tcbud actually has noticed my lessoned articulated swearing.....I do say the exact word mo fo a lot now, it is my pain release shortened version and cleaned up to say in any situation.  Some times it comes out more fore....more often anyway.  But, the type written word, it sure seems your brain would work more and let the swear words drop as you type.

Just two cents, and as for coming by and staying a few days on your trip thru California.......Pass.  

Good luck to you.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 30, 2011)

Just two cents, and as for coming by and staying a few days on your trip thru California.......Pass.  

Good luck to you.[/QUOTE]


is *rosebud* on a swearing tour thru our lovely state of cali?   sure to get lots of practice driving thru  LA traffic


----------



## Roddy (Nov 30, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> Just two cents, and as for coming by and staying a few days on your trip thru California.......Pass.
> 
> Good luck to you.




is *rosebud* on a swearing tour thru our lovely state of cali?   sure to get lots of practice driving thru  LA traffic[/QUOTE]

Thinking she means our traveler roaming the streets on his thumb!

I think I saw someone suggest going to events to meet fellow stoners....seems like a good idea! Camping is cheap too, can camp on many BLM/state owned lands free of charge (around here and in Vegas area I know of for certain). Pack a big backpack and set out! Faster and easier travel is riding a bike, I saw a lot of the NW USA on my mountain bike!


----------



## the chef (Nov 30, 2011)

..........well.......f*** me!!!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2011)

one person breaks the rules so I guess it is ok for everybody to do it:confused2:


----------



## the chef (Nov 30, 2011)

lol


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html said:
			
		

> 1. This is the most simple of rules. There are filters in place to block the usage of many words that are considered to be unacceptable in polite conversation. *If you notice that a word you've typed is replaced by asterisks, then it is one of these words. Please reconstruct your post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was blocked. Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site. *The Moderators will generally only delete the word itself from your post. However, repeated occurrences of this type may cause more severe reaction by the Moderators who are entrusted to keep the peace here.
> 
> Simply put, cussing is not necessary and should not be used. If you feel like cussing in a private message to another member who is tolerant of it, then that's fine. The use of cussing in the open forums is not acceptable as polite conversation. Please just talk without using profanity.



:ignore:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for the neg rep engneer:rofl:




> Looking to make online... 	11-30-2011 01:43 PM 	engneer 	YOUR argument is LAME



Everybody here clicked the little box stating that they would follow the rules. How is this lame?


----------



## Hick (Nov 30, 2011)

well this thread sure took a turn...:hitchair: 
Just so you all know, I have Rosey on the "in trouble" list. Everything she posts is edited for content before approved for your public viewing. 
No thanks needed.... carry on..


----------



## Irish (Nov 30, 2011)

hahaha...too funny...:rofl: 

40 licks for rosie... :rofl: 

:48:


----------



## the chef (Nov 30, 2011)

Rosie "the blacksheep" bud!:giggle: :giggle:


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 30, 2011)

where does the line start to give rosie 40 licks


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2011)

:giggle: :giggle: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 7thG (Dec 1, 2011)

Are you a hot girl? No?:bolt:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Dec 3, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> looks like *Hick *aint welcome...:spit:


 
my thought!! 76 replies sheese, I'm always so late, Anyway I hear Dakota fred of Minot, is looking for boarders, hopeing to improve his KHARMA. only 70 more replys or so.  lol


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Dec 3, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Im just going to bite my tongue on this one and say good luck on your adventures.


 
I couldn;t WHY???


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh wow, people are crazy now a days.. I could only imagine watching DEA pull up replying to the OP lmao.


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 3, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> I couldn;t WHY???


 

Because every time I say something funny or a lil bit not proper, some dork has to get offended and people jump all over me.  So Im gonna let others have fun on this one and Ill be over in the corner snickering.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey Maine, no worries on this end, my friend!!


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Roddy!  Your sig just reminded me why I wanted to keep my mouth shut.  People get offended over something minor and then leave negative rep from no name.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Dec 3, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Because every time I say something funny or a lil bit not proper, some dork has to get offended and people jump all over me. So Im gonna let others have fun on this one and Ill be over in the corner snickering.


 
The I couldn't!! WHY?? was a question i was asking myself, not you. I think there's alot of missunderstandings on here, lol, I about fell over on the Fowl language line when I read it, anyway it's gotta be a prank or something i thought to begin with,nobody could really expect to get real addresses,on a MJ grow site.I actually wondered, if last week he was peein on his plant at the party house,something similar in the thinking, the way they dotted ther're I's, in let's kick it.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Dec 3, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Hey Maine, no worries on this end, my friend!!


 

  :yeahthat:   For sure!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2011)

I wonder if anyone's put him up yet.  He could be busy cleaning someones gutters at the moment.  :giggle:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Dec 4, 2011)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I wonder if anyone's put him up yet. He could be busy cleaning someones gutters at the moment. :giggle:


 
I hope so Mom, I've known a few free spirited souls that hitched around the world! Actually worked there way around, One guy I met, got booted out of Canada, near me, and cut his foot at the hotsprings, some peeps brought him to my place for first aid, he stayed, he cleaned  my gutters for over 12 years, befor moving on, lol, you just never know. But man times have changed, I once went deep into mexico, looking for the best bud, it's a great story, VW bus to Bahia Petelco ??? The Magic Bus!! I'd never be heard from again!!! If I repeated that trip!! For sure a most unpleasant and untimely demise. I wisn  the guy good luck.


----------

